# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายราคาส่ง เบาะเเต่งรถซิ่ง ใส่ได้ทุกรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ บริการจัดส่งทั่วประเทศ ทำเองทุกขั้นตอนครับ

## dhag rescue1

ราคาเป็นกันเองครับ โทรสอบถามรายละเอียด หรือ LINE ก็ได้ครับ 

ทำเองทุกขั้นตอน สวย เนียนที่สุดในตอนนี้ครับ 

ราคา ส่ง คู่ละ5,900 บาท จัดส่งได้ทั่วประเทศ พร้อมรางใหม่ครับ 

ถ้าเอารถเข้ามา + ค่าติดตั้ง 5900+600 บาท =คู่ละ  6,500 บาท ครับ  

ราคานี้ สุดพิเศษ มีทั้งแบบหนัง - ผ้า รับงานตามออเดอ ตัวเียว 7 สีก็ทำได้ครับ 

วิธีสั่งสินค้า 

1 . PM แจ้งที่อยู่ ส่งเลขที่ บ/ช กรณี สมาชิกเวป

2.  ติดต่อ ทาง LINE ID hs4trp

3.  ส่ง SMS ที่อยู่ของคุณมาที่   083-5662999 

4.  ให้ญาติหรือคนรู้จักมารับเอง ฟิวเจอร์รังสิต 

5. ส่งรถตู้ ได้ทุกสาย ที่มี วิน หน้าเมเจอร์ หรือฝั่งตรงข้าม ฟิวเจอร์

6. โทรมาบอกที่อยู่ ในกรณี กด SMS ไม่เป็น

----------

